# Lais Ribeiro walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show on November 9, 2011 (x54) Update



## Kurupt (12 Nov. 2011)

> Lais Ribeiro walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory on November 9, 2011 in New Yor City.​






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Lais Ribeiro walks the runway during the 2011 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show on November 9, 2011 (x20)*

thank you so much for these never ending legs  :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (26 Nov. 2011)

(34 Dateien, 59.338.677 Bytes = 56,59 MiB)


----------



## koftus89 (17 Sep. 2012)

danke vielmals. was für eine frau.


----------



## vullgas (28 Sep. 2012)

wow super danke


----------



## Bowes (27 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für das hübsche Modell.


----------



## cloudbox (28 Dez. 2014)

Thanks for Lais!


----------



## Peyonce (7 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos :thx:


----------



## yavrudana (23 Aug. 2016)

woooooooooooooow


----------

